# Anyone in the STL?



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey folks, is there anyone in the Stlouis area that wants to go riding?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm about 2 3/4 hours,.... Any places that way?


----------



## Roffler (Jul 23, 2011)

I live outside of stlouis in Illinois and work in St peters. This weekend 26-28 aug. I am taking my son to St Joe state park.


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey This weekend there is a Mud bog at Cloud 9 Ranch in Caufield MO I will be there with my Brute and there is almost 7000 Acrs to ride on and plenty of Camping a River Runs through the land and there is a cave as well you can check it out on the web at Cloud9ranch.com let me know if you want to come be cool to meet some MIMB folks


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

650Brute said:


> I'm about 2 3/4 hours,.... Any places that way?


Your not that far...although I am about 45 min west of down town. Nothing real close. I own 25 acres (half woods/ half pasture) about 45 min west of me that I ride on. There's a small lake to fish in. I havent cut any trails in the woods yet( ive only had it since last Nov.) I ride on the dirt roads around there. I havent found any trails yet. I am mostly alone.

I have been looking at planning a ride up at a place just north of Hannibal MO called Smurfwood trails with my two friends that ride.


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Roffler said:


> I live outside of stlouis in Illinois and work in St peters. This weekend 26-28 aug. I am taking my son to St Joe state park.


I live 5 min from St. Peters. Where you work? I havent been there yet. I've only had my Brute since May. I heard it is absolutely crazy on weekends. Any interest in a trip up to Smurfwood Trails in the next few months? Where do you normally ride?


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

flowbackman said:


> Hey This weekend there is a Mud bog at Cloud 9 Ranch in Caufield MO I will be there with my Brute and there is almost 7000 Acrs to ride on and plenty of Camping a River Runs through the land and there is a cave as well you can check it out on the web at Cloud9ranch.com let me know if you want to come be cool to meet some MIMB folks


That sounds like a great time. I didnt see this until today, although I wouldnt have had time anyway. How was it? Are there lots of trails? Where is Caulfield? It sounds great. I agree that it would be cool to meet MIMB guys. 

How crowded is it usually?


----------

